# My 326



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Eventually my Lemans is getting another engine in it. How much are good/decent 326's worth? They seem kinda rare. I never see any on craigslist where I live.

Itll need an overhaul cause it leaks oil in the common places. but it does run good considering the damn single plane intake on it. 

Thoughts on how much I could probably get for it? I sold off my 400 pontiac from a 78 t/a with a trans for 500$ that was complete. We all know those are easier to find than most other pontiac engines.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I've seen several 326's here local for $100- 250. Problem is nobody really needs them. Very few people rebuild a lemans or tempest. Most clone to GTO's and install a bigger engine. I thought about getting one of the 326's that were for sale but since they all look the same on the outside I decided to lie and just say the 350 was a 326. Easier when dealing with people. That and nobody expected it to be fast. hahahaha. BUT as you have read a 389 tri power will soon be powering my lemans. Just makes sense to upgrade if original is not a big deal. I think mine would be worth more with the 66 389 tri power than the original 326 t barrel just because it's cooler.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I would think anyone with a 326 car would like to go original. But I can see your point. Most guys go gto clone. Hmm. We'll see I guess.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Hot_Rod said:


> I would think anyone with a 326 car would like to go original. But I can see your point. Most guys go gto clone. Hmm. We'll see I guess.


If'n I rememberin correctly.... There is a 377 stroker kit available for the 326. Supposed to put out respectable numbers.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

More incetive(sp?) to buy mine, lol. It's not original for this year car so it's coming out anyway. Though what I go with probably wont be close to original anyways, lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could just bore it out and put some GTO heads, cam and intake on it and keep the original #s matching block in the car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd think this would be mostly a "timing" deal. If you happen onto someone who NEEDS a 326 to finish a "correct" restoration, then it would be worth a lot to such a person. 
It could also be fun to build it into a race-only engine for say a small '63 Tempest, or even a lightweight rail. Race gas only, high compression, high-rpm... could be a blast and it would certainly be a breath of fresh air from all those "other" GM engines.

Getting max dollars from it is probably going to require patience and timing...

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like you need the 350 that's in mine currently although it's a 73


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Rukee said:


> You could just bore it out and put some GTO heads, cam and intake on it and keep the original #s matching block in the car.


Thats if a 326 car guy wanted to build it right? It's definatly not #'s matching for '70, I dont think.


BearGFR said:


> I'd think this would be mostly a "timing" deal. If you happen onto someone who NEEDS a 326 to finish a "correct" restoration, then it would be worth a lot to such a person.
> It could also be fun to build it into a race-only engine for say a small '63 Tempest, or even a lightweight rail. Race gas only, high compression, high-rpm... could be a blast and it would certainly be a breath of fresh air from all those "other" GM engines.
> 
> Getting max dollars from it is probably going to require patience and timing...
> ...


True. We'll see when the time comes.


facn8me said:


> Sounds like you need the 350 that's in mine currently although it's a 73


I'm going with an "other" GM engine, most likely. I need cheap hp and I'm lazy, lol. :lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

326's are good engines that make a lot of power and torque for their size.....way more torque than a Chevy 350. They are undervalued and not in high demand. Personally, I like 'em. Had one in a '65 GTO about 20 years ago with a Holley, cam, and headers, and it would run pretty close with my '66 Coronet with a 440. Both cars had 4 speeds and 3.23 rear gears....


----------

